# AIR RIFLE



## znhunter (Apr 16, 2007)

i want one under 200 i want i reliable and great accurcy?Is gamo good?


----------



## TheMightyAustin- (Apr 29, 2011)

znhunter said:


> i want one under 200 i want i reliable and great accurcy?Is gamo good?


Gamo has a really reliable and cheap gun, the Gamo Big Cat 1200 shoot at 1200 fps its around 150 at Bass Pro


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

If you can find one, the Crossman Nitro series guns are better in the long run. I own a CDT tuned Gamo Big Cat that'll print dime-sized groups at 25 yards all day long. Thing is, if I have a problem with it, my chances of getting it taken care of with Gamo are slim. I have a friend that called...42 times just to finally get to talk to a real live person and then he was still told that he would have to pay to have his 3 week old gun repared! Crossman on the other hand have some of the nicest folks, who are willing to trully help their customers out. Plus the guns aren't bad either! Easily compare to a similarly priced Gamo. :thumb:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Though Gamo can make some decent rifles you would probably be much better off with something like an RWS Diana model 34. The 34 Panther is a black stock version and some of the prices lately are very attractive, with the package deal including a good scope matched to the rifle. I just checked and Airguns of Arizona has them on sale for under $200. They are solid and dependable and in the future a good candidate for fine tuning or a Vortek kit. Shoot well out of the box - the tuning is just tweaking and smoothing out a fine rifle.

I would take a RWS over a Gamo any day of the week - one reason I have more than one of them.


----------



## Max224 (May 13, 2011)

throw my .02 cents in, Remington Summit .22 cal $176.00 at Dicks sporting. Needless to say I love this rifle for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

zzyzx had it right. RWS is the best way to go.
Gamo customer service is non-existent according to many.


----------

